# hunting glasses



## mnswd (Oct 13, 2005)

I lost my hunting glasses some how between the end of last season and now -

Any suggestions on lens color or mfg.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Are you talking prescription or Non-prescription. There are a number of good options out there for Non- rx ones. I would look at some the lens interchange systems, that way you will be ready for any weather. You can get yellow or amber for overcast and brown for sunny days. Talk to your local Optometrist. They will be able to provide you with some good ansewrs as to which ones are best. Remember, you get what you pay for, and you only have one set of eyes. Protection is paramount. Don't skimp on eye protection.


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

speaking of glasses, but of a different kind, what do you guys use to glass fields/water for ducks/geese? you know, 10/50, 8x42 and what brands?


----------



## 94NDTA (May 28, 2005)

Yellow is great for early morning and dusk. Amber is great all around, but is just a hair dark in the morning and at night. Brown is good at when it is really bright.

Yellow I love to wear as much as I can becuase it really shows contrast between greens and browns. Thats why they work so well.

Also, Polarized is the only way to go for hunting or fishing, plain tinted lenses will wash out the color. Polarized will filter glare and leave the contrast between colors.

I manage a vision store by the way. If you are looking for RX suns, shoot me a pm. If you are looking for non RX, get a set of oakleys with the interchangable lenses, they have the best yellows of any sunglass I have seen. They work amazing.


----------



## NDMALLARD (Mar 9, 2002)

94DTNA - I have perscription Randolf Rangers. can I get a set of polarized lenses for perscription glasses in yellow and vermillion (pink)?


----------



## 94NDTA (May 28, 2005)

NDMALLARD said:


> 94DTNA - I have perscription Randolf Rangers. can I get a set of polarized lenses for perscription glasses in yellow and vermillion (pink)?


Nope, at least I can't. When you get RX lenses, they will not be one uniform thickness through out the lens. With the design of the RR glasses, I don't see how you could do RX lenses in them. I havn't looked at them very closely though.

If you want a complete set of RX sunglasses, let me know.


----------



## waldo (Mar 7, 2002)

First off I have no ties to this link. I've always wanted a pair of amber lense shooting glasses but couldn't justify the money for them. Last year I came across a website and $17 later, including shipping, I had a pair of prescription shooting glasses. The website is zennioptical.com if you're interested.


----------

